# Fischerprüfung Bonn



## Posaidon (7. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum, ich habe mich für den 17.April zur Fischerprüfung in Bonn angemeldet. Ich kann leider Berufsbedingt keinen Kurs belegen, wobei es an der Theorie nicht hapert, sondern eher an der Praxis. Ich habe mir ein Arbeitsbuch gekauft wo auch alles sehr gut beschrieben ist. Dennoch habe ich so meine Probleme mit der Gerätekunde.
Hat jemand vielleicht ein Paar Tipps zur pracktischen Prüfung in Bonn?#c


----------



## xpudel666x (16. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bonn*

Hey,

Fand es dort recht einfach.. du musst nur die passenden Geräte zusammen legen und die Fischkarten bestimmen.

Was wofür, darüber hast du ja sicher Informationen. Reihenfolge beachten!


----------

